

VS2008 Stepping into framework source code - tarunkotia
http://referencesource.microsoft.com/serversetup.aspx
Configuring Microsoft Reference Source Server
======
tarunkotia
Since January 2008, Microsoft has enabled a public symbol server containing
source code for most of the .NET Framework libraries. This means you can step
into the source code for System.Web.dll and various other core assemblies,
which is extremely useful when you have an obscure problem and not even Google
can help. This contains more information than the disassembly you might get
from Reflector you get the original source code, with comments.

